# Carbon Fiber Slingshot!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

I have finished my first one. This is a tough material! Ruined two saw blades in the process. The dust is pure coal, very dirty and messy.

But it is worth it! This is super stable, super light and very shiny.

Of course I had to make it an "ergo", as it is thin and smooth. So you need some "edges" to hold it. Works really well! I will perfectionize the shape a bit before I will do the video.



















Jörg


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

looks nice, but i'd like to know how it handles forkhits...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful piece! I love the look of Carbon Fiber!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

A beauty, JoergS! Nice work!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That would be nice 2 peices with a nice wood in the middle, nice job though, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with the idea of combining it with a wood or something else. I like the one you made too.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

love it Joerg I have one that is similar in a piece of stainless i found but not a ergo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have finished my first one. This is a tough material! Ruined two saw blades in the process. The dust is pure coal, very dirty and messy.
> 
> ...


Nice, it looks Ergo. I think I would buy this.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the pattern on it. JT


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the praise, guys.

Adding a wooden handle would destroy the flat profile! This is great even in a shirt pocket, the thinnest, lightest slingshot I have ever seen that can take full power bands. The black band set I put on it has the same draw weight as "Hunterbands", but delivers slightly more energy because of the thinner, wider rubber.

You hold it "ergo style" with your index finger + thumb up on the fork. So you don't need a thick grip at all.

I am sure this one handles fork hits much better than wood. It is about the toughest, most unbreakable material I have ever worked with. But then again I never have any fork hits anyway.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have enhanced the shape a bit this mnorning and also shot with it, works great!

It weighs 50 gramms with the bands and pouch, less than a Snickers bar.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I have enhanced the shape a bit this mnorning and also shot with it, works great!
> 
> It weighs 50 gramms with the bands and pouch, less than a Snickers bar.


I see what you mean by how thin it is now, and it looks a lot better that shape, like it, jeff


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this looks great, i want to built one, how thick is it? i plan laminating 2 thin carbon bords on a aluminium core, like here. 
i think if it is to thin, it is uncomfortable to shoot.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> this looks great, i want to built one, how thick is it? i plan laminating 2 thin carbon bords on a aluminium core, like here.
> i think if it is to thin, it is uncomfortable to shoot.


Thats a nice slingshot, with the wood on it would not be so cold on the hands in the winter, an other good job, jeff


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Bad to the bone, dude! I bet you figure out a way to put rollers on it!


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

What is the black thera setup ?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

for shure You all know but please be carefull when handling carbon fiber. The dust from machining is dangerous.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Inquisitive said:


> What is the black thera setup ?


14cm (fork) x 9cmx (pouch)x 20cm (active length).


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Where did you get the carbon fiber?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Where did you get the carbon fiber?


Ebay.

@Baumstamm: A thin slingshot like this one (5mm) can't be comfortably shot in your preferred "hammer grip" style. That is why I made an ergo out of it. Shot in ergo style, it is quite comfortable really.

If you add a grip, may I recommend you use round carbon fiber rods instead of wood? That would be a better match I think.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice Slingshot!

I think i would use stainless-steel as a grip. I think this would look perfect!

Frodo


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

the carbon fiber is way to cool to cover up besides you cut it to your favoret fork then you got a great hide a way sling great if you like them small


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have finished my first one. This is a tough material! Ruined two saw blades in the process. The dust is pure coal, very dirty and messy.
> 
> ...


A futuristic looking weapon from an advanced society.


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

stealth slingshot! cf is cooooool


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you haven't already, wet sand the edges with 500 grit sandpaper and seal them with thin CA (thin superglue.) This will help prevent delamination and help prevent cf splinters in your hands. .......and, yes I know this is an older thread.


----------

